# MTD 10hp 28" in action......



## knutestoner (Feb 10, 2014)

This snowblower has treated me very well. This was a 180' stone driveway and the drift in the pic was 39 inches deep. It just kept chugging through slowly as the snow fell over top of it. I was surprised how well it did.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice snow! Welcome aboard, Knute !!


----------

